# Happy Winter Solstice 2010



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

With a lunar eclipse of a full moon too! It must be a sign! Beware the return of the "Old Ones"!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy Winter Solstice to you too and a Blessed Yule.

btw - the video was creepy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I shall rub my body with my magic flying ointment tonight, and naked dance in the light of the full moon!

Or maybe' I'll just eat too many cookies, take an Ambien & go to sleep....


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmmm dancing naked in December in NY? You might want to go with the cookies.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I stayed up and watched the eclipse like my Celtic ancestors did 480 years ago. With and ice cold coke, and tunes on my ipod. Did I ever tell you my Celtic ancestors were very advanced. Oh, and I kept my clothes on (for that, my neighbors thank me). Happy Winter Solstice Everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Blessed Yule!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Winter Solstice! Can spring be far behind now?

Winter Solstice Greeting by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Winter Solstice! Can spring be far behind now?


No. Have you seen my yard? The day lilies are coming up.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Winter Solstice and a full moon tonight!!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Have a very Merry Yule! That is officially my new favorite carol.


----------

